# Flat Bands - what types and where to get them



## RobertB (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello, I just joined this website and have a million guestions. I am quite sure this has been asked hundreds of times before, but, I did "search" an couldn't find any answers.
What are the different types (power levels) of flat bands and where can I get them.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out this section :

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Look at Simple Shot's website.


----------

